

Seth Godin: In the face of change, the competent are helpless. - netcan
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/31/sgodin.html

======
michaelmurphy
Does anybody think that as successful startups reach the stages where they
document and create the repeatable processes that make them attractive
purchases, that they'll fall victim to the pitfalls Seth describes as
competencies (resistance to change/improvement)?

